# Walnut and Holly Family for Steve Bellinger Finally done



## ghost1066 (Apr 4, 2014)

Poor Steve has been waiting for me to finish up his calls and I finished the last one today. When this all started he told me all he wanted was a box call, pot call and maybe a striker. He sent me glue ups for the pot and hopefully the striker if I thought it would work. Steve fell for my trap.

You see when some folks order I will listen to what they think they want then I will build them what they really want and this set fell right in there. After I got the blanks cut I saw I had enough for a tube call so made that. I finally decided how I wanted to do the box call so that got done. I had turned the pot and striker but added a holly peg to the striker just because I could. But that left a gap in the set which I filled with the scratch box and striker I did today. So after posting these one here and one there this is a shot of the whole set before it heads to west Tennessee.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 4, 2014)

Man that's one awesome set man. Now I'm gonna have to make a case to hold all them goodies in. Might have to even put a lock on it to keep the boys out of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Impressive looking set there Tommy. Steve you better put 2 locks on it, or better yet send them to me for safekeeping.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 4, 2014)

Great job, Tommy! Fantastic set!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautiful set! Steve you be the fully accessorized hunter with designer calls now

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 4, 2014)

Those are very cool. Rick


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 11, 2014)

Tommy can't find the original post we started for these calls. So i'll end it here just to let everyone know I got my family of great calls today. The pics don't do them justice as there more then I expected. Thank you very much. Still havn't gotten to the PO with that other box, but I will. I got to work tomorrow so not sure when. Don't give up on it as it's gonna make it to you if I have to take off work to do it.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 11, 2014)

Glad you like them it was a fun set to do. I meant to tell you if you set the scratch box on the short box paddle lining up the white stripe at the back all of the grain lines up. Just a fun tip. No worries on the other box ship it whenever you get the time and thanks again for the trade.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nicely done. Two tones look great. I'm impressed with the Holly also. What kind of finish did you use ? Everything I try turns it yellow. Might as well use yellow cedar the way mine look.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome looking collection. Great work Tommy !!!!


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone I was pretty happy with them. 



hobbit-hut said:


> Very nicely done. Two tones look great. I'm impressed with the Holly also. What kind of finish did you use ? Everything I try turns it yellow. Might as well use yellow cedar the way mine look.


Lowell I put the same thing on all my calls these got Valspar lacquer several coats and if needed were buffed out using emery boards I get at a beauty supply shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

